# Loose guide bushing



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

I'm using a PC router (690), on a leigh dovetail jig. And my bushing comes loose. I though maybe the router was to small for the job. So I changed to a bigger Elu router same problem. I tried Teflon tape around the ring it still comes loose. Bushings are brass. And they are from ebay. If that makes a difference. Should I invest in a better set of bushings(if there is such a thing) Or is it the nature of the best. Also I do have an older Bosch router that takes those slip in spring loaded type bushings. Should I just use that for Leigh dovetail jig. Thanks Hat


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Since you are experiencing the same behavior with the bushing on different routers, my guess is that the threaded locking ring is just a tad over-sized or loose. You might try placing a rubber O-ring under the locking ring, and then tighten it as best you can. Another alternative would be one of the non-permanent versions of LokTight, the liquid lock washer stuff.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Peachtree Woodworking sells a "Router Bushing Spring Washer" that will correct this problem. 

Router Accessories

Ray H


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Hat

Here's just one more way to get them to say in place ,, drop by the hardware/auto parts store and pickup a O-Ring or two,, about 20 cents each..take one of your guides with you, get a small diam.one,,that's about 1/16" in diam.. and that just slips over the threads..

Put the guide in place then slip on the oil ring then put the ring nut on..

Sorry Ralph

I didn't read your post all the way 


=======





Hat said:


> I'm using a PC router (690), on a leigh dovetail jig. And my bushing comes loose. I though maybe the router was to small for the job. So I changed to a bigger Elu router same problem. I tried Teflon tape around the ring it still comes loose. Bushings are brass. And they are from ebay. If that makes a difference. Should I invest in a better set of bushings(if there is such a thing) Or is it the nature of the best. Also I do have an older Bosch router that takes those slip in spring loaded type bushings. Should I just use that for Leigh dovetail jig. Thanks Hat


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If you're securely snugging the nut down, (I grab mine with pliers to increase the turn) and it's still coming loose, I'd 1st suggest trying a different nut and or guide to experiment to dicover the culprit.

Try pipe/thread dope! 
I don't think they make it anymore but you can do something similar without the white lead paint. We used gauze soaked in white lead paint on high vibration items like water pumps, generators, engine view plate bolts and crank shaft bearing bolts, it provides a similar duty as Teflon tape but not as slippery. 

Sewing thread!
Wrap a couple 3 turns each around the top 3 or 4 threads of the guide, as you thread the nut on the thread backs up and jambs the nut


----------

